# Idea to block off space



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> This space is 57 1/2' wide x 80' high. Sort of an odd opening which the previous owner made.
> 
> This area is located in a separate room of our basement's rec room and it serves as a play area for our son, his friends and other small children who come over. I need to close this off so nobody goes back to our storage area which also has our water heater, furnace etc....I would love to be able to lock it so nobody can get past it, but if not closing it off at least would be fine.
> 
> I do not have any carpentry skills so a Pro might have to do this. Not sure yet.


57 1/2 feet by 80 feet?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Are you wanting this to look nice?
Is it temporary?
Any reason for the opening to be this size, what has to go through it?

if wanting to do low cost I am thinking a door in the center with panels on both sides. May need to cut the door down a little.

For it to look 'proper' need to build a wall with a door opening, drywall, baseboard, which you may be able to take from the unfinished area on the other side of it.


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Probably the easiest, fastest, and cheapest solution would be sliding closet doors with a way to lock them.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

A pair of flush french doors would be the quickest fix. Then you can open them to the full width if you need to for access.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Abracaboom has a good idea. could use 2-30" doors which would give you a 27&1/2" opening.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

And a pair of hinged 28" doors will give you a 56" opening........... and be easier to lock.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm assuming that's 57 1/2 inches wide and 80 inches high?

if so? just raise the header to 81 inches, place two studs centered at 38 inches between, get a 36 inch knock down metal door frame, hang 3 foot door and lock set. drywall and finish inside rec room, who cares what storage room looks like? if something over 36 inces but less than 38 inces needs to pass through? simply remove knock down jamb and replace when done


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Make sure your solution leaves a 36" wide opening for equipment access and movement, since water heaters and furnaces eventually need removal and replacement.

Just use a slide bolt and passage lockset well above the floor to prevent kids from exploring the dark spaces, but still permit adult access.

Dick


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

How about a pair of bi-fold doors.

http://www.shelving-ideas.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Bifold-Closet-Door.jpg


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

NancyNGA said:


> How about a pair of bi-fold doors.
> 
> http://www.shelving-ideas.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Bifold-Closet-Door.jpg


Good idea but I cannot find an exact size without it leaving an opening.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

coupe said:


> I'm assuming that's 57 1/2 inches wide and 80 inches high?
> 
> if so? just raise the header to 81 inches, place two studs centered at 38 inches between, get a 36 inch knock down metal door frame, hang 3 foot door and lock set. drywall and finish inside rec room, who cares what storage room looks like? if something over 36 inces but less than 38 inces needs to pass through? simply remove knock down jamb and replace when done


I'm not comfortble enough to get that sort of work done.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> Are you wanting this to look nice?
> Is it temporary?
> Any reason for the opening to be this size, what has to go through it?
> 
> ...


I want to make it so kids can't go back there. The room this picture is in is a kids room downstairs.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

titanoman said:


> 57 1/2 feet by 80 feet?
> 
> Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


Inches


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Inches


I was just kidding. What are you comfortable doing?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

titanoman said:


> I was just kidding. What are you comfortable doing?
> 
> Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


Not too much other than buying what I need to hang it up and somehow lock it. I don't want to cut the wall or anything like that. I was considering bifold doors, but they are flimsy and I can see that being an issue.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Not too much other than buying what I need to hang it up and somehow lock it. I don't want to cut the wall or anything like that. I was considering bifold doors, but they are flimsy and I can see that being an issue.


How big are the kids? How about one of those gates...I don't know what they're called...they look like trellis and they collapse and expand.
I don't know if they go to 57" or not.
But that's pretty light duty.

Never mind. I see you consider bi-folds too flimsy, so a gate won't work.
You might have to hire a carpenter.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

titanoman said:


> How big are the kids? How about one of those gates...I don't know what they're called...they look like trellis and they collapse and expand.
> I don't know if they go to 57" or not.
> But that's pretty light duty.
> 
> ...


Whatever I put there I want it to be pretty sturdy which is why I think I will need a pro to do it.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> U see his comment?


What's wrong with "electric fence"?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's the internet--and an open forum--largely policed by members like your self.

You did fine reporting it--you did better by asking for more serious answers---Moderator--


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> It's the internet--and an open forum--largely policed by members like your self.
> 
> You did fine reporting it--you did better by asking for more serious answers---Moderator--


Yeah well. People like that belong in "other" forums.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

He's not a bad sort--and he left after you asked for more serious answers--so no real harm done--

We could moderate this place to the word --but I wouldn't like a place like that--Better to let the members do some of the work.

Now==back to your original question---


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> He's not a bad sort--and he left after you asked for more serious answers--so no real harm done--
> 
> We could moderate this place to the word --but I wouldn't like a place like that--Better to let the members do some of the work.
> 
> Now==back to your original question---


As a parent that's very offensive to
me. I'm glad this forum doesn't support that type of nonsense.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow i guess this thread is dead hey


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

A local carpenter recommended the following. any thoughts

"To make the opening more "door friendly", I would propose building a short wing wall on the left side of the opening rather than having the wall pass through the opening without a return at the door as it is now. The opening could be built to any size you determine in order to fit a door. My best estimate for the modification would be about 2 days of labor to build the short wing wall, finish it with drywall, and hang the door."


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

That is a good solution if you want to change the opening. 
I think many of us were thinking of keeping the opening as is.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> That is a good solution if you want to change the opening.
> I think many of us were thinking of keeping the opening as is.


Why is that


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

For me I thought you wanted DIY and fairly easy to do. Leaving the opening as is is usually easier and often cheaper.
Nothing wrong with filling in one side and putting a door in. Just a little more work and mess with drywall.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Is that opening the only access to your furnace room? Perhaps the opening is needed as part of return air and access to the equipment. I would just frame it in and install some french doors with a lock and be done with it.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> Is that opening the only access to your furnace room? Perhaps the opening is needed as part of return air and access to the equipment. I would just frame it in and install some french doors with a lock and be done with it.


How to frame it in? I don't have that type of know how.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> How to frame it in? I don't have that type of know how.


 
It depends on what you want. You may just have to hire a handyman do do it for you. It's really hard to explain construction to someone who doesn't know what to do. I suppose if you wanted to you could pick up some simple carpentry books at the local library or do the research online.....but at any rate you will have to figure out what you want to have when it's finished.........


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> It depends on what you want. You may just have to hire a handyman do do it for you. It's really hard to explain construction to someone who doesn't know what to do. I suppose if you wanted to you could pick up some simple carpentry books at the local library or do the research online.....but at any rate you will have to figure out what you want to have when it's finished.........


As my original post stated I don't have any carpentry skills , but maybe there is a different idea someone can give me to block if off a different way.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> As my original post stated I don't have any carpentry skills , but maybe there is a different idea someone can give me to block if off a different way.


Find an old dresser that will block the opening. Use the drawers for the children(s) toys. If you need access you can move it out of the way.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

It seems we are kinda going in circles here.
1. Are you wanting to do it yourself or hire someone?
2. What sort of level of look are you going for, piece of plywood hinged on one side and hasp on other -- up to -- double french doors. or some where in the middle?
3. You say you have no carpentry skills, Good time to learn, as stated go to the library (or use google) and read.
With no real skills the double sliding doors are petty easy, install top track, hang doors, bottom guides. Install lock.
4. What all functions does this have to serve/ Block off entire opening, more like a door you can open.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> It seems we are kinda going in circles here.
> 1. Are you wanting to do it yourself or hire someone?
> 2. What sort of level of look are you going for, piece of plywood hinged on one side and hasp on other -- up to -- double french doors. or some where in the middle?
> 3. You say you have no carpentry skills, Good time to learn, as stated go to the library (or use google) and read.
> ...


Local carpenter wants to charge 2 days worth of labor. I'll pass. 

I need to be able to open the door of whatever I put there. Someone even mentioned a curtain. I can do some things myself, but first I need to research all
Up/Downsides.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

"I need to be able to open the door of whatever I put there. Someone even mentioned a curtain. I can do some things myself, but first I need to research all
Up/Downsides"

maybe? you can handle taking a few thumb tacks and an old bed sheet, and thumb tack it over opening?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

coupe said:


> "I need to be able to open the door of whatever I put there. Someone even mentioned a curtain. I can do some things myself, but first I need to research all
> Up/Downsides"
> 
> maybe? you can handle taking a few thumb tacks and an old bed sheet, and thumb tack it over opening?


Old bed sheet?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Old bed sheet?


 
That's a bed sheet that isn't new.:thumbsup:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> That's a bed sheet that isn't new.:thumbsup:


Yeah I'm not looking for that.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Yeah I'm not looking for that.


Well....you have been talking about this for a year...do you have any idea what you want? If you knew, we could help you. :wallbash:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> Well....you have been talking about this for a year...do you have any idea what you want? If you knew, we could help you. :wallbash:


It's totally ok. Basically I'm looking for ideas from people who are not carpenters etc.... so I can understand them.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You can nit-pick anything to death for entertainment when it is fast and cheaper to look at a problem, come up with a solution and do it. If it is not satisfactory, just modify it and go on to other projects and appreciate what you have learned in the process.

You cannot have an idea of what you want with no criteria and and expect any agreeable suggestion based on broader experience.

Dick


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

OK I will still try to help.
No matter what you do it is going to take some carpentry. As I said a bypass door is probably the simplest. You can get locks for this. Do you not like this idea? Why?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Put 2 of these in and call it a day...........

http://menards.com/main/millwork/fo...inish-vinyl-folding-door/p-1509704-c-6261.htm


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Accordion door is a good idea. You can get them for 60" openings as well.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

My opinion: A set of French doors will be the longest lasting, best looking solution. But you'll need to develop some carpentry skills (buy a book first, then watch a Youtube video or two, then we'll help). A 36" door would be my second choice. But you'll need some sheetrock work. You could just about do the double doors with no sheetrock. The folding (accordian) doors are a good idea. Easy to install with just a hacksaw, a drill and a screwdriver. My wife installed a set in a closet with little to no help from me. But they are not as secure or as long lasting as a real door.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

concretemasonry said:


> You can nit-pick anything to death for entertainment when it is fast and cheaper to look at a problem, come up with a solution and do it. If it is not satisfactory, just modify it and go on to other projects and appreciate what you have learned in the process.
> 
> You cannot have an idea of what you want with no criteria and and expect any agreeable suggestion based on broader experience.
> 
> Dick


I come to forums like this to not get ridiculed. Maybe there are other people out there like myself who like to research things before moving forward. There's nothing wrong with that. If I didn't appreciate what I've learned here in the past do you think I would keep coming back?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> OK I will still try to help.
> No matter what you do it is going to take some carpentry. As I said a bypass door is probably the simplest. You can get locks for this. Do you not like this idea? Why?


Where did you get those doors? I would rather have that than mirrored doors.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> Accordion door is a good idea. You can get them for 60" openings as well.


I believe I would have to special order them from Menards at that size.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have made an observation and I have observed that the members here who like to ridicule people like myself who post questions have the most comments. Interesting....


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> I have made an observation and I have observed that the members here who like to ridicule people like myself who post questions have the most comments. Interesting....


Nobody has ridiculed you. You are the one who brought this up a year ago. You keep saying that you have no skills. You have been given several good if not great ideas and you refuse to acknowledge them. Maybe it's you that ridicule us. You ask for help and you got it. Now man up and make the best of it....or woman up, whichever it is.:help:
One wise guy made a joke in very bad taste about barbed wire.....that's how things go here. But if you won't take any advice, quit asking for it.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

dinosaur1 said:


> I believe I would have to special order them from Menards at that size.


And that's a problem??? Unless this is an emergency, they'll have them within a week or so I'd think. If you actually take the time to go in the store and look at the display, you might find that they make a kit to mate two of them together & they have everything you need in stock.................


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> Nobody has ridiculed you. You are the one who brought this up a year ago. You keep saying that you have no skills. You have been given several good if not great ideas and you refuse to acknowledge them. Maybe it's you that ridicule us. You ask for help and you got it. Now man up and make the best of it....or woman up, whichever it is.:help:
> One wise guy made a joke in very bad taste about barbed wire.....that's how things go here. But if you won't take any advice, quit asking for it.


Hey I'm great on some things and horrible at others. I'm only human. I love the advice here, just hate the people who think taking me off course with their "theories" will help anything.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> Hey I'm great on some things and horrible at others. I'm only human. I love the advice here, just hate the people who think taking me off course with their "theories" will help anything.


As you can tell I tend to ignore those who would rather argue than help.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Where did you get those doors? I would rather have that than mirrored doors.


They are just simple flat hardboard interior doors, actually a pic I linked to on the internet! lol:yes:
You buy the hardware separate.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

mae-ling said:


> They are just simple flat hardboard interior doors, actually a pic I linked to on the internet! lol:yes:
> You buy the hardware separate.


Cool thx


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

dinosaur1 said:


> I have made an observation and I have observed that the members here who like to ridicule people like myself who post questions have the most comments. Interesting....





dinosaur1 said:


> As you can tell I tend to ignore those who would rather argue than help.


That's nice that you live inside of your bubble, but I think you should really keep your options open. 

If I'm one of the "high post count" members you're speaking about, I think you're dead wrong. I think I've been more than generous in sharing my professional experience for free here, which is probably alot more than you've done here. I went as driving 45 minutes each way to help a poster from here "pro-bono" this summer, just because I thought he was deserving of it & would be appreciative, which he certainly was. 

This is a 2 way street here. You've gotten 3 pages of good suggestions here and you're still able to find a way to pizz & moan about it. What have you offered to this forum??:whistling2:


----------

